# will your dog come to you when....



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

will your dog come to you when called
when he/she is eating breakfast, lunch
or dinner?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rhett, yes...he will also leave it if I tell/ask him to.

The others....no not so much!:tongue:
(I havent really tried with them either though, if I did...well then they would be as awesome as he is!LOL)


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley always comes to me when I call at home (in case we are going for a walk or there is food), have never tried to call him whilst eating.
When out and offleash he is very good unless he has decided to chase another dog - a bit of an ingrained problem with ex racing greyhounds, but I'm working on it as he gets knackered after a couple of mins chasing around and around which GHs don't do to well. Not built for stamina you see, short sharp sprints is what they do best.
He won't always go to my kids or husband, just depends.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Never thought to try that one.......heck there wouldn't be TIME to call them off their dinner :laugh:

I can see where that would come in handy though. If my guys are in someone's house where they leave out food for their dogs all the time, they would totally take that as an open invitation. Sadly enough I've never made my guys wait for their dinner, they just have to sit. I don't think they have the self control to leave food just sitting there.

Hmmmmm........another thing to add to the training list. Somehow we just end up doing the more fun stuff like agility ground work.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Copper would, but she's the only one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the pug? not in a million lifetimes.

the corgi mix? maybe. 

but they eat so fast by the time i called their names, they'd be finished.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> the pug? not in a million lifetimes.
> 
> the corgi mix? maybe.
> 
> but they eat so fast by the time i called their names, they'd be finished.



Jesse was reading this as I was this morning...and he said "Brody would too!! Right after he gulped what ever he was eating!!"Lol :lol: sooo true!:tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dude, yes, after a couple of times of saying "Dude" but Buck, absolutely not. It's a work in progress, though.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Would there be a reason to do that? When we were first working on stuff, I made him leave his food now and then, but in general I want him to enjoy his meal - I don't really use it as a training opportunity.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

YEs, we work on things like that with all my pups. That said my young male will bring his food with him and my dominant girl will actually carry her bowl with her when she comes. They are funny - but that's how collies are obedient but they always add their own twist.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

xellil said:


> Would there be a reason to do that? When we were first working on stuff, I made him leave his food now and then, but in general I want him to enjoy his meal - I don't really use it as a training opportunity.


From my point of view: if you ask your dog for a command it should be answered, regardless of what is going on that the time. For dogs like my BFs beagle, food is their life, that is his goal of every day- to eat. If his training/desire to please and answer commands are strong enough it will outweigh his desire to fill his belly. I cannot seem to word my responses correctly to get my point across, but to me it's a thing about "you need to listen to me and trust me that even if I ask you to walk away from your food, you can still have it and it will still be there when you are done doing as I ask." 

Ajax, has to sit and wait for his food until we say "OK!" He is surprisingly good at this, there was one time where Nate forget to give him the release command and went to finish getting ready for work, Ajax sat staring at his bowl, drooling and doing a little quiver for a good ten minutes until Nate came back. While, that is not an everyday occurrence I was super proud of Ajax when he told me. We haven't really tried to ask him to leave his food, since he is usually done in under 30 seconds. It just reiterates the idea of him listening to us, rather than his belly.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We don't bother the dogs at every meal but having multiple dogs and a range of sizes I need to have control. None of my dogs is altered and that can add to issues. I need to make sure they will obey in any situation. If they won't call off their food I don't stand a chance of calling them off chasing a kid on a bike of skateboard or going after another dog should they ever get into a tiff and we have horses in the neighborhood whom they would love to chase given the opportunity. There are alot of reasons to practice a firm recall. I had a DA dog once and was never comfortable until I could call him off anything mid chase - and we could, he was amazing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket - no

Mikey - yes

Celia - yes

Gunner - yes


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes becka will leave her meal and come to me. It was something that we worked on right at the start. One of my first posts was asking the question of how to tempt her away from raw food. 

I try not to do it often just enough so she knows to always do it.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes Lucy will. Being a stray she had some minor resource gaurding when it came to her bowl (with other dogs only, never guarded against a human) So it was a priority to me to have control over her when it came to the food. I can tell her drop it with a meal, a chewie, or a treat, and she will. Then she stands there and looks at it until I either have her come or release her with an ok. She also knows what "bring it with you" means. So if she is working on a bully stick and I want to her to leave the living room and follow me into the bedroom with it I'll call her and then point to the chewie and tell her to bring it with her and she goes and gets it lol.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch would do so without question. He doesn't like to be anywhere that isn't right next to me, so he will already voluntarily leave his food sitting there and come to find me even when I don't call.
I have used a recall before at the house, but only when I'm dogsitting so that he doesn't get into any kibble.
it might be a different story if it was a different dog that ate raw though.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Dude, yes, after a couple of times of saying "Dude" but Buck, absolutely not. It's a work in progress, though.


winston usually comes when called, although sometimes he refuses too.
If he were eating he would


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never tried it with their actual meals.
Khan however has an AWESOME leave it that I use when we are out for a walk or at the park, so my guess is if I said it while he was eating he would listen.
We have been at the park, and while doing our laps come across various things in the grass and on the first lap I can say leave it, and by lap #4, he walks by without even glancing at it!
The other 2, not a chance!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, he will leave it and come on command. 

Also, he sits at my feet watching while I prepare his meals and if something happens to drop on the floor he will not move unless told. Good Doggie, lol!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

not eating something that dropped is really good.



frogdog said:


> Yes, he will leave it and come on command.
> 
> Also, he sits at my feet watching while I prepare his meals and if something happens to drop on the floor he will not move unless told. Good Doggie, lol!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Yes, he will leave it and come on command.
> 
> Also, he sits at my feet watching while I prepare his meals and if something happens to drop on the floor he will not move unless told. Good Doggie, lol!


Oh...I forgot about this...yes, Rhett will also do that, Leo doesnt touch ANYTHING unless I tell him its ok...and then Brody and Dixi...LMAO...no not a chance!:tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> will your dog come to you when called
> when he/she is eating breakfast, lunch
> or dinner?


I know why I'm not getting this. Yes, he will come to me when called. But he will bring his dinner with him, if what I do is ask him to come. Just tried it, in fact. Ran right over to me with a turkey neck in his mouth. Did exactly what I asked!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey and Emmy would. 

Zuri, Akasha and Shiloh would just bring it with them, because "come" to them doesn't mean "drop" or "leave" it which I'm 100% fine with. 

If I say "drop" of "leave" it to them...every single one would do it.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Haven't tired that before... don't really see a reason to. She has to sit/down/talk/whatever I ask before I release her to eat though.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Haven't tired that before... don't really see a reason to. She has to sit/down/talk/whatever I ask before I release her to eat though.


I'm kinda with you. With a dog that really doesn't have any issues, I'm not inclined to make him stop eating just because I can. He's fine without doing that. I only ask him to leave his food when there's a real reason for it, like a couple of weeks ago when I wasn't paying attention and threw a giant piece of salmon in his bowl by mistake, which would make him have really bad diarrhea.

I did, though, get careless with making him sit and wait while I was fixing dinner. I just ignored I guess the pacing and whining that started up and got worse and worse until my husband pointed out one day that he never did that with him. Oops. Now, I am making him sit and wait again. No training is permanent.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Though ive never tried it im sure Cesar would since his come is excellent


----------

